# ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

aaaaalsooo... es ist bei mir so, dass der fisch zu salzig schmeckt... ich nehme salz zucker 1:1 pfeffer und dill dann fleisch auf fleisch dann backpapier brettchen und stein drauf....6 tage in den kühlschrank 1 mal wenden nach 3 tage.
nun kann man sagen nimm weniger salz... hab ich probiert....
kann es sein, dass sich das absorbierverhalten von salz anders verhält als das von zucker.... d.h. nehm ich vielleicht zu viel zucker/salzgemisch....muss ich öfter wenden...
in der rezepteküche in der angelpraxis nimm der ein verhältnis salz zucker 3:2.... also viel mehr salz anteilig als ich....
wer kann helfen
voice


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Die Frage dabei ist vor allem, in welchem Verhältnis zum Fischgewicht????
Ich nehme pro KG Fisch 2 Esslöffel Salz und 1 Esslöffel Zucker, und dann wende ich den Fisch nach 24 Stunden und nach 48 Stunden ist der Fisch gut.


----------



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

danke für deine antwort...bist du der meinung, dass ich zuviel gemisch nehme oder zu lange beize? voice


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

gießt du den sud weg?ich alle 12 std. und danach wenden.3 tage im kühlschrank dann ist er fertig.mfg.e.


----------



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

nein den giesse ich nicht weg.....könnte das ein grund sein???
voice


----------



## Kay (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Moin Voice,
also ich hab hier das Buch "Versorgen und Verwerten von Fisch" in Zusammenarbeit mit der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Fischerei. Ist schon uralt. Nach dem Rezept hab ich mich immer gerichtet und es hat immer bestens geklappt. 

Auf 1 Kg Fischfilet nimmt man 3 Eßlöffel Zucker, 4 Eßlöffel Salz, 2 Teelöffel gestoßene weisse Pfefferkörner, 3 Bund frischer Dill. 

Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer mischen. 

Erste Fischhälfte mit der Haut nach unten in ein Gefäß, Mischung darauf verteilen inkl. grob zerpflücktem Dill, zweite Fischhälfte mit der Haut nach oben damit Fleisch auf Fleisch liegt. 

Ich decke das dann mit dünner Haushaltsfolie luftdicht ab und beschwere das mit z.B. einer gefüllten passenden Wasserschale, die den gesamten Fisch unter Druck setzt.

Jetzt kommt es: Ca. 48 Stunden an einem kühlen Ort aufbewahren, dabei alle 8-10 Stunden Filets wenden damit die Pökelflüssigkeit gleichmässig einwirken kann. 

Ich denke mal Du hast zuviel Salz pro Kilo Fisch genommen und zulange eingelegt. 

Hier noch die Sosse: 
4 Eßlöffel extra scharfer Senf (ich nehm normal scharf), 3 Eßlöffel Zucker (oder 2 Eßlöffel Honig), 2 Eßlöffel heller Weinessig, 6 Eßlöffel Pflanzenöl, 4 Eßlöffel frischer gehackter Dill. Kräftig mixen. Wer Sosse "satt" haben will, einfach verdoppeln.

Grüsse und Guten Appetit
Kay

P.S.: Bei sehr grossen Fischen kann man die 48 Stunden verlängern, man sollte aber mal probekosten.


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

@voice
da ich nicht weiß auf welche Menge du dein Gemisch nimmst kann ich das nicht sagen......
Ich verzichte auch meistens auf das Beschweren und mache mit Frischhaltefolie eine stramme Packung aus den beiden Filethälften. Da läuft auch kein Sud aus oder nur wenig.
48 Stunden sind für meinen Geschmack genug mit einmal wenden nach 24 Stunden...

@Kay
nimm mal Olivenöl statt normalem Öl und Dijonsenf statt normalem...das macht das Ganze noch würziger....
wobei ich auf den Dill in der Sauce verzichte.


----------



## Reisender (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

80g Salz, 120-130g Zucker !!!! Dann ist der Salzgeschmack wech und du kannst ihn genießen. Am besten du machst Zwei Teile und machst verschiedene Mischungen, denn kannst du deinen geschmack wählen....Und denk daran, das der Fisch nicht an allen Seiten gleich Dick ist !!! Also die Mischung gut verteilen und am unteren ansatz nicht all zu viel nehmen.

Tip: Streiche die Seite mit Honig ein, das gibt noch einen besonderen Kick....

1zu1 ist viel zu Salzig......


----------



## shorty 38 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Hallo, Du hast den Fisch zu lange eingelegt. Ich beize jedes Jahr aus beruflichen Gründen in unserem Restaurant cirka 400 Kilo Lachs oder große Lachsforellenfilets!!!!!. Kleine Filets (1Kg) brauchen 48 Stunden, bitte alle 12 Stunden wenden. Größere Filets ab 1,5 Kg aufwärts benötigen 24 Stunden mehr. Sollte Dein Fisch zu salzig sein kannst Du ihn durch wässern retten. Ferner gelingt der Beizvorgang besonders gut im Vakuum und ein kleiner Schuß Wiskhy wirkt wunder. Frohe Weihnacht Shorty


----------



## Kay (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*



> Ferner gelingt der Beizvorgang besonders gut im Vakuum und ein kleiner Schuß Wiskhy wirkt wunder.


 
Oh ja...jetzt wird es interessant. Sag mal an Shorty welchen Whisky Du bevorzugst. Etwa Single Malt :k Ich glaub ich muss mir auf die Schnelle noch eine Seite Lachs für Weihnachten besorgen. #6 Ist hier in Hamburg ein Glück kein Problem.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Viiiiiiiel zu lange eingelegt!

Die Menge Salz im Verhältnis zum Fisch ist wurscht.

Wichtig ist nur die Zeit.

Für Seiten von handelsüblichen Lachsen (die 3 Kilo - Klasse) braucht man max. 24 Stunden (einmal wenden), mir persönlich ist er nach 12 - 18 Stunden gerade recht. 

Die Filets dabei in eine Wanne mit Rand legen, da sich Flüssigkeit bildet, mit einem feuchten Tuch abdecken und in den Kühlschrank stellen.

Die kurze Beizzeit garantiert den besten Geschmack.

Längeres Beizen wie oft auch in der Gastronomie üblich, verbessert nicht den Geschmack sondern verlängert nur die Haltbarkeit.

Vom oben genannten Tipp mit dem Wässern wpürde ich abraten, da da nicht nur das Salz sondern auch der Geschmack "gewässert" wird.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Schön, daß ihr jetzt damit rausrückt, daß 3- 4 Tage zu lange ist.#q Habe nach Studium der vorherigen Tröts übers Beizen und des letzten Magazins vor 3 Tagen zum ersten mal Lachs gebeizt und in den Kühlschrank getan, alle 12 h wenden. Hoffentlich schmeckt er morgen.|kopfkrat #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Ist halt auch immer Geschmackssache!

Und - wie immer beim kochen - ist alles relativ.

Dabei kommts nicht auf die Größe (Gewicht) eines Fiulets an, sondern auf dessen Dicke.

Je dicker, desto länger beizen.

Darüberhinaus hast Du ja  sowohl im Magazin wie auch hier im Thread gelesen, dass einige durchaus (wesentlich) länger beizen und auch unterschiedlichste Mischungen verwendet werden (meine ist z. B. 1/3 Zucker, 2/3 Salz und diverses "Zubehör" ).

Ist beim Kochen Gott sei Dank so, dass die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind und daher ausser (aus)probieren nix hilft.

Fakt ist dabei aber, dass wenn einem der gebeizte Fisch zu salzig ist, das nun mal einfach an der Zeit liegt)


----------



## voice (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

vielen vielen dank ihr lieben....
voice


----------



## shorty 38 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*

Hallo Leoppard Arika, wir nehmen zum Beizen den Whisky "Wild Turkey", aber bitte sparsam mit umgehen, sonst ist der Lappen schon nach der Vorspeise weg. Leider hatte ich mich nicht klar bei der Länge der Beizzeit ausgedrückt. Selbstverständlich hängt die Einlegezeit von der Dicke des Filets ( mit kollegialen Grüßen an Thomas)ab.Ferner ist die Wässerung nur eine Notlösung, falls das Kind mal ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ich filetiere meine Lachse selber und ziehe die Rückengräten erst nach dem Beizen. Ich bin der Meinung, daß durch das Ziehen vor dem Beizen das Filet ungleich gesalzen wird. Vielleicht ist auch Einbildung, aber die Grätenkanäle nehmen die sich bildende Lake schneller auf. Sehr schöne Ergebnisse erzielt man mit Heringsfilets, die man auf die gleiche Art beizt. Die Einlegezeit liegt je nach Dicke und Fingerspitzengefühl zwischen 12 und 20 Stunden. Frohe Weihnachten an alle und Grüße Shorty


----------



## AndreasG (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist halt auch immer Geschmackssache!
> 
> Und - wie immer beim kochen - ist alles relativ.



Deshalb habe ich mal den Zucker gegen Waldhonig ausgetauscht. Die Filets damit einstreichen, dann grobes Meersalz und zum Schluß                ordentlich Dill. Mir persönlich schmeckt es besser als die Zuchervariante.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich habe ein problem beim beizen...hilfe bitte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist halt auch immer Geschmackssache!
> 
> Und - wie immer beim kochen - ist alles relativ.




Ich hab da ne leckere Variante ausprobiert, habe ich mal im Internet gefunden.
Meistens nehme ich 5 kg Fische. Filetiere selbst und mache dann eine Mischung aus:

60:40 Zucker und Salz
2 Beutel Fencheltee (nur den Tee, nicht das Papier)
3 Pckg. Dill (tiefgefroren "IGLO"

Ich habe die Möglichkeit, den Fisch mit einem professionellen Vakuum-Gerät einzuziehen. Lasse Ihn dann 48 Stunden in der Beize, wobei ich Ihn nach 24 Stunden einmal wende. Ist aber im Vakuum wohl egal.

So hat er bislang immer super lecker geschmeckt. Dazu eine leckere Senf-Honig-Dill Soße. Als Beilage stehe ich da nicht so auf Schnick-Schnack und Schicki-Micki, sondern eher auf die einfachen und ehrlichen Sachen. Ich esse dazu am liebsten ganz stark ausgebackenes Brot mit ner tollen Kruste (Bauernbrot) und bestreiche dieses vorher mit etwas Butter.

Probierts mal aus.

Die Ideen mit dem Whiskey oder dem Honig finde ich auch gut, werde es mal ausprobieren beim nächsten Mal.

Petri


----------

